# Beef tenderloin 133° 2 hours.



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 21, 2021)

Grabbed a 3.5 lb loin the other day at the local butcher. Had it dry age in the fridge for 2 days.  Seasoned it with SPOG.  Into a hot bath. 133° for a little over 2 hours.  Dried it off and into the fridge for 5-10 mins. Seared it on the black stone as hot as I could get it.   It was like butter.   The butcher gets the beef at a farm about 15 mins away.    It had so much more flavor than the big box stores.   He will be getting a portion of my paycheck for now on.     We had some twice backed taters, lemon butter sautéed asparagus, and not pictured was the butternut squash I roasted in the air fryer.    I’m ready for a nap.  So stuffed.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the pics. Everything look great !  Anything special for the AF butternut squash? 
John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 21, 2021)

Dang that looks good right there.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2021)

I could certainly sit down to a plate of that. Yummy...


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 21, 2021)

Gotta love good local beef. Nice work


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks great! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2021)

Man that looks good! 
Fine looking meal!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2021)

that all looks super good man!  Love the cook and product!


----------

